# BIRDS ARE ALREADY GOBBLING in Randolph!



## lilbassinlady (Mar 8, 2007)

I talked with a few people this past weekend from down in Randolph County, and they all said that they've been hearing birds gobble!  ALREADY!  That's exciting!  I went over to Meriweather a week ago and heard one gobble twice at day break!  I can't wait!  Right now, all I can do is dream!


----------

